# New to bolt...where is my guide?



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

I just installed my new bolt last night. Everything went smooth, The channels moved around a bit so it will get some getting used to. But where is my channel guide? It has been nearly 24 hours since I set up the TiVo and still no channel guide, not even for today. The TiVo website claims it could take 5 to 7 days which seems excessive and certainly acceptable.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

wthomas69 said:


> I just installed my new bolt last night. Everything went smooth, The channels moved around a bit so it will get some getting used to. But where is my channel guide? It has been nearly 24 hours since I set up the TiVo and still no channel guide, not even for today. The TiVo website claims it could take 5 to 7 days which seems excessive and certainly acceptable.


Where did you buy TiVo from? If you did not buy direct from TiVo , did you register Bolt with TiVo ? Step #1 on Quick Start Guide


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

thyname said:


> Where did you buy TiVo from? If you did not buy direct from TiVo , did you register Bolt with TiVo ? Step #1 on Quick Start Guide


Yes I bought the bolt directly from TiVo. It was already activated.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

And you've tried forcing a connection a few times?


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

Fant said:


> And you've tried forcing a connection a few times?


Sorry don't know what that means. I have restarted it a few times. What is "forcing a connection"? In the initial setup, a saw a message the said guide population may take up to 5-7 days, but I have no info in the guide other than channel numbers, and I have a very fast internet connection, figured it would be just a few hours.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

1 - go to TiVo website and see if the new Bolt shows up in there. Also , what does the status say in website?

2 - force connection to TiVo twice. Under settings / network / connect to TiVo service

3 - if nothing, call TiVo


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

thyname said:


> 1 - go to TiVo website and see if the new Bolt shows up in there. Also , what does the status say in website?
> 
> 2 - force connection to TiVo twice. Under settings / network / connect to TiVo service
> 
> 3 - if nothing, call TiVo


Bolt is listed...activated 9/2/16, day of purchase
Forced connection twice
"To be announced" listed under current time for EVERY channel, with nothing to the right

Will call support when they open at 8am PST


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

wthomas69 said:


> Bolt is listed...activated 9/2/16, day of purchase
> Forced connection twice
> "To be announced" listed under current time for EVERY channel, with nothing to the right
> 
> Will call support when they open at 8am PST


One thing that you don't say (and I forgot to ask): is this for Antenna only or cable? If cable, which one?

Did you go to the Channel lineup and made sure channels you receive are checked?


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

thyname said:


> One thing that you don't say (and I forgot to ask): is this for Antenna only or cable? If cable, which one?
> 
> Did you go to the Channel lineup and made sure channels you receive are checked?


Cable only, yes all channels I get are checked, I can watch them all


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

wthomas69 said:


> Cable only, yes all channels I get are checked, I can watch them all


Hmmm. Other than (1) having inputted the wrong cable lineup on the initial guided setup and (2) connection to TiVo to obtain guide data is failing, I can't think of anything else. It should not take that long to get the guide. Even with the very first connection, you should have had guide data for at least 24 hours, and then populates in full (2 days back and 12 days forward) gradually, but usually in a couple of days.

Sorry I cannot be of more help.

Please keep us updated on how the call with TiVo support goes.


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

thyname said:


> Hmmm. Other than (1) having inputted the wrong cable lineup on the initial guided setup and (2) connection to TiVo to obtain guide data is failing, I can't think of anything else. It should not take that long to get the guide. Even with the very first connection, you should have had guide data for at least 24 hours, and then populates in full (2 days back and 12 days forward) gradually, but usually in a couple of days.
> 
> Sorry I cannot be of more help.
> 
> Please keep us updated on how the call with TiVo support goes.


 Contacted TiVo, had me run through the connect to service twice again, the first time a bunch of software downloaded. Restarted the device and still no difference. I was told to wait three hours and if still no change then run through the set up guide as if it were new again.


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

wthomas69 said:


> Contacted TiVo, had me run through the connect to service twice again, the first time a bunch of software downloaded. Restarted the device and still no difference. I was told to wait three hours and if still no change then run through the set up guide as if it were new again.


Still no change, did EVERYTHING again twice and was told to wait 24 hours this time. Even tried disconnecting power from the wall, got a short message "temporary service connection issue C133 there is a problem with the connection to the TiVo service things will be back to normal shortly you can still watch TV recordings and on-demand updates at status.TiVo.com"


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

wthomas69 said:


> Still no change, did EVERYTHING again twice and was told to wait 24 hours this time. Even tried disconnecting power from the wall, got a short message "temporary service connection issue C133 there is a problem with the connection to the TiVo service things will be back to normal shortly you can still watch TV recordings and on-demand updates at status.TiVo.com"


it sounds like your TiVo is unable to download guide / data from the TiVo servers. At this point, you may need to wait.

When you called, did they confirm your cable choice you made in your Guided Setup? Just double checking...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

wthomas69 said:


> Still no change, did EVERYTHING again twice and was told to wait 24 hours this time. Even tried disconnecting power from the wall, got a short message "temporary service connection issue C133 there is a problem with the connection to the TiVo service things will be back to normal shortly you can still watch TV recordings and on-demand updates at status.TiVo.com"


Check your zipcode against the guide from tvguide.com, not zap2it. A check of tv.com would also be ok, but that site sucks.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

Keep forcing a connection .. You were probably right at the cusp when they switched providers on you and something got confused.


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> Check your zipcode against the guide from tvguide.com, not zap2it. A check of tv.com would also be ok, but that site sucks.


That was it thank you, I chose the wrong cable service for my ZIP Code four where listed I chose the one that showed HD because I knew I have HD channels I actually should have just chosen the standard cable feed which included HD.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

wthomas69 said:


> That was it thank you, I chose the wrong cable service for my ZIP Code four where listed I chose the one that showed HD because I knew I have HD channels I actually should have just chosen the standard cable feed which included HD.


That's what I said too on post #10:

-----------
Hmmm. Other than *(1) having inputted the wrong cable lineup on the initial guided setup *and (2) connection to TiVo to obtain guide data is failing,

------------

Glad you got it working though.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

thyname said:


> it sounds like your TiVo is unable to download guide / data from the TiVo servers. At this point, you may need to wait.
> 
> *When you called, did they confirm your cable choice you made in your Guided Setup?* Just double checking...


Also the above post #13.


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

thyname said:


> Also the above post #13.


No it was never confirmed. Every time we went through the set up after the ZIP Code was put in it never showed any choices for the ZIP Code. Only on the very first time which was my screwup. Initially I chose the wrong set up. I chose the HD option instead of choosing just the standard Cablevision option. After I looked at the TV Guide.com website I realize there were multiple channel set ups from my cable provider, so I just chose the one that matched the channels I was getting with my cable card. I did have to go in to the TiVo and delete everything and run the set up again. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

thyname said:


> Also the above post #13.


The biggest problem was the multiple channel lineups from my cable divider would never offered after the very initial set up. Not until I deleted everything on the TiVo did it come up again.


----------

